# which yak



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Stealth 12, pro explorer or trio 11. That are the yaks I've found recently. Which one is the best for rivers, inshore and maybe offshore. Please help
Ajbigfish


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Didn't you just post about this? Don't buy new. Get a second-hand yak and you'll get much more for your money.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I did just post on this but i didn't get many replies. And i was looking a second hand yaks


----------

